# It should be called The Luna Type II Diabetes



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Luna Little EBike - Luna Cycle

Are you freaking serious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Yes, lets indoctrinate the wee ones while they are still malleable.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a fat kid (~12 years old, probably weighs what I do) in my neighborhood who rides an Sonders e-bike to go get the mail (we're officially "rural" so you have to walk 1/4 mile to the mailboxes). It must have a throttle because he never pedals.

At least he wears a helmet. Sigh.

-Walt


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yes, the Sonders e-bike has a throttle. I know a guy who has one for $hits and giggles, and he let me ride it once.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

They need something to graduate to after one of these:


----------

